
Software Ate the World. Now What? - dorothyat40
https://www.hellosign.com/blog/software-ate-world
======
thakes1
That AirBnB Mothra, though.

~~~
get8bit
Godzilla has the amazon A and Z for eyes.. and the Amazon smile, but upside
down. XD

